# Postfix und Amavisd Probleme mit ISPconfig



## herosalex (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe meinen Server nach dieser Anleitung eingerichtet.
In der Log-File mail.warn wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass IPv6 nicht unterstützt wird.
Daher erlaubte ich in der Postfix-Konfiguration nur IPv4.

In der Mail-Warteschlange stapeln sich die unbearbeiteten Mails.

```
-Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
B8155214C5      922 Mon May 13 13:30:09  www-data@domain.de
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused) root@domain.de
```
Mail-Log:


> May 13 13:45:03 raspberrypi postfix/smtpd[5199]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
> May 13 13:45:03 raspberrypi postfix/smtpd[5199]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
> May 13 13:45:03 raspberrypi postfix/smtpd[5199]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
> May 13 13:48:21 raspberrypi postfix/qmgr[3975]: B8735224B5: from=<www-data@domain.de>, size=922, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach Arbeitet Postfix nicht mit Amavisd zusammen. Daher auch die Verbindungsprobleme.
Leider habe ich keine Idee dieses Problem zu beheben.
Was kann ich tun?


----------



## florian030 (13. Mai 2013)

Läuft denn amavisd?

/etc/init.d/amavis status

Und was steht in der master.cf von postfix für amavis?

Welchen Wert hat $inet_socket_port in der amavis.conf?


----------



## herosalex (14. Mai 2013)

Nein, amavisd lauft nicht.

Beim start von amavisd kommt folgende Meldung:



> pi@raspberrypi ~ $ sudo  /etc/init.d/amavis start
> Starting amavisd:   The value of variable $myhostname is "raspberrypi", but should have been
> a fully qualified domain name; perhaps uname(3) did not provide such.
> You must explicitly assign a FQDN of this host to variable $myhostname
> ...


Ich werde mal die Datei /etc/amavis/conf.d/05-node_id um den $myhostname ergänzen.


----------



## nowayback (14. Mai 2013)

Hi,

kann es sein, das du nicht nach Anleitung vorgegangen bist? 

Was sagen:

```
hostname
hostname -f
```
?

Beides nur raspberrypi oder raspberrypi.deinedomain.irgendwas?


----------



## herosalex (14. Mai 2013)

Nach dem Neustart ist der SMPT-Server offline.

Mail-Warn-Log


> May 14 10:30:18 mein-server postfix/trivial-rewrite[4330]: warning: do  not list domain domain.de in BOTH mydestination and  virtual_mailbox_domains


----------



## nowayback (14. Mai 2013)

> Nach dem Neustart ist der SMPT-Server offline.


Das war zu erwarten


----------



## herosalex (14. Mai 2013)

Ein Auszug der Postfix master.conf


> amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
> -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
> -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
> 
> ...


Die Befehle hostname und hostname -f liefern beide "raspberry".


Eine Datei amavis.conf ist nicht unter /etc/amavis/ auffindbar .


----------



## nowayback (14. Mai 2013)

Du hast folgendes aus der Anleitung vergessen oder falsch umgesetzt:



> Editieren Sie dann /etc/hosts. Lassen Sie es wie folgt aussehen:
> 
> vi /etc/hosts




```
127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
192.168.0.100 server1.example.com server1

# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
fe00::0 ip6-localnet
ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
```



> Benutzen Sie nun:
> 
> echo server1.example.com > /etc/hostname
> 
> /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start


example.com solltest du durch deinen domainnamen ersetzen


----------



## herosalex (14. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist in der Mail-Warn_log folgendes zu lesen:


> May 14 14:20:14 pi postfix/trivial-rewrite[4290]: warning: do not list  domain domain.de in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains


----------



## nowayback (14. Mai 2013)

dann ändere in der main.cf bei: mydestination deine domain in deinen neu vergebenen hostname z.b. server1.deinedomain.de


----------



## herosalex (15. Mai 2013)

Hab ich gemacht, ledier ist es nicht besser geworden.

Mailwarteschlange:


> 81E25334B9     1362 Wed May 15 15:20:14  www-data@domain.de
> (temporary failure. Command output: ERR: authdaemon: s_connect() failed:  Permission denied /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock at  /var/vmail/domain.de/root/4548.0.pi.domain.de.)
> root@domain.de


----------



## nowayback (15. Mai 2013)

nach welcher anleitung hast du installiert?


----------



## florian030 (16. Mai 2013)

Bei dir scheint bei der Installation so einiges falsch gelaufen zu sein. Ich würde das noch mal von vorne machen und mich dann strikt an das Tutorial halten.

Schau mal nach, ob bei maildrop das stick-bit gesetzt ist.


```
ls -al /usr/bin/maildrop
-rwsr-sr-x 1 root mail 196K Oct  8  2012 /usr/bin/maildrop
```
Wenn nicht, dann 

```
chmod +s /usr/bin/maildrop
```


----------



## herosalex (17. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mich nach folgender Anleitung gerichtet:
The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 11.10 [ISPConfig 3] - Page 3 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Bei maildrop ist das Stick-Bit gesetzt.


----------



## herosalex (20. Mai 2013)

Habe den Server noch mal neu Aufgesetzt.

In der Mail-Log fällt mir auf, dass der Postfix-Server die Verbindung verliert. Was kann ich machen?


> May 20 19:05:03 pi postfix/smtpd[5724]: connect from pi.server.de[127.0.0.1]
> May 20 19:05:03 pi postfix/smtpd[5724]: lost connection after CONNECT from pi.server.de[127.0.0.1]
> May 20 19:05:03 pi postfix/smtpd[5724]: disconnect from pi.server.de[127.0.0.1]
> May 20 19:10:02 pi pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
> ...


  Nachtrag: Nach ein paar Neustarts läuft der Postfix-Server nicht sofort. 



> May 21 15:15:12 pi postfix/postqueue[3890]: warning: Mail system is down -- accessing queue directly


----------



## Till (21. Mai 2013)

> In der Mail-Log fällt mir auf, dass der Postfix-Server die Verbindung verliert.


Das ist ok und muss so sein. es handelt sich um einen automatischen Systemcheck.



> Nachtrag: Nach ein paar Neustarts läuft der Postfix-Server nicht sofort.


Dann muss dazu was im mail.log stehen. das obige was Du gepostet hast hat nichts damit zu tun.


----------

